# Post your Cognitive Functions Test Results



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

INFP (FiNeSiTe)-FiSiNeTi- (Fi 56, Si 48.8, Ne 39.8, Ti 29.4, Fe 24.2, Te 15.2, Ni 13.6, Se 12.6)

Cognitive Function Test: Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni, Ti, Se, Te, Se (This test sucks.)

Myers Briggs Personality Type:  Ti 8 Te 2 Fi 8 Fe 2 Si 10 Se 0 Ni 2 Ne 8 =INFP (Sucks too.)

Mistype Investigator: ISTJ then INFP then INTP. ( This test was way too long to be reasonable and the first hyperlinked test is the best one for determining your cognitive stack.)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

widdlewiddle said:


> Post your cognitive functions test results. Also include your process if you were in between two...
> 
> Here I will start:
> 
> ...












Try this one: Cognitive Function Test

Or this: mistype.investigator









Personality Type Finder - Michael Caloz Coaching


Want to better understand who you are? Unlike other 16-types tests, this one goes way beyond the usual 4 letters to explore the deeper cognitive functions.



www.michaelcaloz.com





It might be interesting to see if the results come out the same.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

mistype.investigator


Free and accurate Cognitive Functions Test and Jungian typology articles provided by mistype.investigator.




mistypeinvestigator.com


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Personality Type Finder - Michael Caloz Coaching


Want to better understand who you are? Unlike other 16-types tests, this one goes way beyond the usual 4 letters to explore the deeper cognitive functions.



www.michaelcaloz.com





I posted my top type and the next two runners up. Still as accurate as the other one.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

This one was the outlier: Cognitive Function Test


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like this test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 897114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is useful to have more than one to take as it gives you some room to compare and contrast.


----------

